# What speed do you get on your 3g connection?



## akshayt (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi

Let us discuss what speeds we get on our 3g connections, plans and tarriffs.

I have an Airtel Flexishield Rs.675 plan.
Rs.675 up to 1.25 GB free
Then 1p per 100 Kb at 3G speeds
Max bill possible = Rs.2000 for 14 GB at 3G speed
After that unlimited browsing at 20Kbps, post 14 GB that is, and I don't require more than 2-3 GB any way, so it doesn't matter.
Validity 30 days

Speeds are highly variable, really really variable.

I often get better speeds with my Galaxy Tab than with my Galaxy S.

Usually I get around ~500 minimum and till day before yesterday it was like 2.5-3.5 Mbps maximum.

Avg more like 600-3000 Kbps download. However, the speeds are getting better by the day and yesterday I checked around 4-6 times and consistently got around 5-5.5 Mbps download each time and around 3.5 Mbps upload.

Upload is consistently good anyway with about 1.5-3.5 Mbps average.

However speeds are very very variable, at times I don't even get 1 Mbps download while yesterday it didn't drop below 5 Mbps no matter how many times I tested.

Upload speeds are relatively more consistent and rarely below approx ~1-1.5 Mbps on the lowest side.


What kind of speed do you people get???


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2011)

I easily get around 2 to 3 mbps on my MTNL 3G. (250 to 375 kBps)


----------



## akshayt (Apr 8, 2011)

And plan and price?


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2011)

well, I only use MTNL Vidyarthi scheme with my Trump connection. It costs Rs. 310 and gives me Rs.100 talk time, *100MB of 3G* (yea, I know it is less), 100 minutes free video calling and unlimited free calls/SMS to MTNL mobiles and landlines in Delhi for 1 month.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

Guys I am sorry for this offtopic but please see it-


To get exact speeds of your 3g connection go to Mobile Speed test on your default phone browser (not Opera Mini)

Then only we will know your speed with precision.

Thanks!


----------



## akshayt (Apr 8, 2011)

lol

This shows my Airtel 2 Mbps Broadband as around 300 Kbps. And you call it accurate??? :S


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

it shows average download spéed. Try selecting a larger file(2 mb) then you should get desired speed.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry dude, it isn't good enough even with 3 Mb. Speedtest.net gives me around 2.2Mbps plus whereas your tool gives me around 1.7 Mbps or so. So it is better to stick to standard stuff


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2011)

Off topic- Can't believe the speed of Vodafone 3G in Kolkata. Didn't actually check it, but it was great. Now 3G speed is better than my cabled Broadband , we are definitely living a decade back than Western countries


----------



## akshayt (Apr 8, 2011)

Just for your info, 3G is much much cheaper in India than in the United States. In USA 2.5GB of 3G usage costs $50


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 12, 2011)

^^ real income of people working in US is more than India


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mine
*www.mobilespeedtest.com/results/112108237.jpg


----------



## akshayt (Apr 12, 2011)

Not really if you compare most of us to average Americans. Most of us have a family income btw $60-200k USD and that is where most Americans fall too! And many people who earn less than this are daily wage earners here who have no relation with broadband or internet anyway


----------



## rajeevk (Apr 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Guys I am sorry for this offtopic but please see it-
> 
> 
> To get exact speeds of your 3g connection go to Mobile Speed test on your default phone browser (not Opera Mini)
> ...



I don't think this is right as I have a 2G Idea connection and in this I have got speed even greater than 4G which can not be possible. Even for 2MB or 3MB I am the best.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 12, 2011)

@rajeevk: would you please post your greater than 4G speed


----------



## rajeevk (Apr 12, 2011)

@gagan007: It shows my speed 5138 kb/s for 3MB. I know this is wrong as I have never seen more than 15 kb/s during surfing or downloading.

One more thing. Mobile browsers like Opera mini uses proxy servers for connection. So this can also be a reason.


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 12, 2011)

akshayt said:


> Not really if you compare most of us to average Americans. Most of us have a family income btw $60-200k USD and that is where most Americans fall too! And many people who earn less than this are daily wage earners here who have no relation with broadband or internet anyway



$60k usd = 26 lakhs inr .i dont know wat u r saying but i earn far less than that.


----------



## rajeevk (Apr 12, 2011)

*www.mobilespeedtest.com/results/11210815842.jpgCan't believe but my mobile has gone mad. It is showing 25000kb/s. So I am also going mad. Believe it or not this is happening with me just now.

Even if I am doing it several times my average speed coming is 4.5Mb/s


----------



## akshayt (Apr 12, 2011)

I am talking of total family income, not of the son/daughter alone 

If you are above 35 then your income plus that of your wife. If you are less than 25 or so then that of both your parents as well


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 12, 2011)

@rajeevk: That's what I was looking for.thanks for sharing the pic buddy.

that's helluva speeeeed


----------



## akshayt (Apr 12, 2011)

Check using speedtest.net.


----------

